# Bow kills so far this season



## NOFNSUZIES

I haven't had much luck with the horns yet but I have been able to sling a few arrows so far this season. 
The little buck had a broke leg and could barely walk so I shot him thinking it was a fresh injury and I was doing him a favor but when I inspected the break it already had some scar tissue around it. I don't know how he avoided the coyotes for so long but it had to be at least 2-3 months old(I think that's why his rt side grew out funky). 
The hog looks like a boar but it was actually a big sow.
The coyote was called in by mouth. 
The highlight of my season so far has to be the bobcat, I have been wanting one with my bow for years and finally got the opportunity this past Friday evening. I called him in by mouth from about 50 yds out. Unbelievably, the very next morning I saw another bobcat from the same stand and called him in to bow range as well but did not take a shot.
Hope you enjoy, if you have pics to post feel free to put them up on this thread.


----------



## Rack Ranch

WTG Killer!! Now for a big buck..


----------



## N5fwb

Good shooting! Congrats.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES

Rack Ranch said:


> WTG Killer!! Now for a big buck..


Thanks!........Got lucky this evening. Thought i was gonna get skunked with the warm weather, bright moon and the high wind but that wasn't the case. After the shot he walked about 30 yds and stopped at a tree that had fallen across the path. He never made it any further, never knew he was hit(Slick Trick heart shot). Not 5 minutes later I saw another buck comparable to him cruise through. Fun evening, this was the same stand I shot the bobcat out of. This is in Liberty County.


----------



## wet dreams

NICE buck along with the other critters, where you hunt in Liberty Co? YRS back hunted there 8-10yrs just outside Rye. BTW if you stop in the store at Rye (cousins) see if they still have a 'drinking buck' mount, it was over the cash register, it came from just down the street, was mine, I gave it to them back then...WW


----------



## NOFNSUZIES

wet dreams said:


> NICE buck along with the other critters, where you hunt in Liberty Co? YRS back hunted there 8-10yrs just outside Rye. BTW if you stop in the store at Rye (cousins) see if they still have a 'drinking buck' mount, it was over the cash register, it came from just down the street, was mine, I gave it to them back then...WW


Thanks WW. This property is on the southern part of the county probably nearest Hankamer.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## bow hunt or no hunt

*Bobcat with a bow*

my first bobcat kill


----------



## altez

Man all those with a bow!! Congrats on all of those!! <3 bow hunting


----------



## TopAholic

very nice!!! U have a great season going....freezer full!! My son's first bow kill 12yrold


----------



## Bassman5119

Good take with the 3 pt'er. I've heard they won't make good horns after an injury like that. He looks like alot of the spikes and 3 pt'ers we have in E. Tx. 

Hey, haven't I seen you on the Sniper Hog light picture page before? A guy fitting your description slaughters the hogs and they post em up on there.


----------



## Kamoman

Nice kills man! My grandparents are from Liberty and I grew up hunting ducks down there. As for this season, I've killed a doe, spike and took this Management buck last weekend. He should have been an 11ptr but had 2 points broken off (one being a nice kicker off his left [email protected]  . 

Good Hunting to you all.

Kamoman


----------



## PiratesRun

Kamoman said:


> Nice kills man! My grandparents are from Liberty and I grew up hunting ducks down there. As for this season, I've killed a doe, spike and took this Management buck last weekend. He should have been an 11ptr but had 2 points broken off (one being a nice kicker off his left [email protected]  .
> 
> Good Hunting to you all.
> 
> Kamoman


Nice! Congratulations and Merry Christmas. Hoping to get down to Frio county next week.


----------



## royboy42

Hardin County 8pt


----------



## Pier Pressure

Very cool hunting you have done this year.


----------



## tchase86

Awesome haul!!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES

*spring success*

Finally, I can add a turkey to the bowkill list. It was no long beard but it fell to my bow so it was just as fulfilling. My brother and cousin were also successful, the weather was perfect, all in all the trip was awesome..... He had a double beard too. ha
It was dark in the pic because I was initially unable to find him after the shot. I returned to the blind and waited until dusk to try looking again since he had run off with my arrow(lit noc) still attached. After another pretty thorough scan, I saw my blue nockturnal and when I got to it he was still on the other end.


----------



## TildenHunter

Nice turkey. I shaved one this weekend in Barksdale, TX but got nothing but a hand full of feathers.


----------



## droebuck

Congrats I like the double beard, every bowkill is a trophy.


----------



## dodo

that's a good season


----------

